# zeldar's 3 gallon mr. aqua



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You, are not, getting BKK from me


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, looks great. Want to design one for me (j/k)? Wish I had your skills.
Patti


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

darn, if this was bigger than 3 gals, i would have recommended 1-2 puffers and/or amano shrimp/ bamboo shrimp and make this appear like a brackish-river type of thing because thats what the scape reminds me of.


Though at 3 gals the amano shrimp can still happen. cherries wouldn't look bad either, and corona nerites would look cool too.
Your hardscape is really nice, i hope you dont plant this too heavily because it looks so composed already as a river bank-type scape.
Floating plants around the DW and around the back might look good though to complete the shallow water look. maybe duckweed or amazon frogbit.

On second thought, if you can afford them, shrimp like harlequins might look really good in there.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool wood, dawg!

Two thumbs up!


----------



## SkyTop (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like the hard scape, good luck!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> You, are not, getting BKK from me


What?!?!? U haz bkk?????? Why no sharez? I have a paypal linked to my bank I will buy 10 bkk 1000 bucks ( off topic) J/k!!! But I want bkk 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks everybody but nikki!!

Liam, nikki told me about your post. Thanks for the pity post, I guess. haha

Newman, a dwarf puffer would be cool but I think they really like dense planting and this won't have hardly any plants. I think floaters wouldn't work in here because the tank is so small. The roots would hang down to far on most of them.

Spanky, I will gladly do a tank for you. Just send me all the money and I'll set it all up and keep it at my house. I'll send you a picture every week and you can blow it up and hang it on your wall. hahahah You will get better at scaping the longer you stay in the hobby. Heck look at one of my early scapes:








hahahhah truly awful


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

james7139 said:


> What?!?!? U haz bkk?????? Why no sharez? I have a paypal linked to my bank I will buy 10 bkk 1000 bucks ( off topic) J/k!!! But I want bkk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Haha, waiting for it to warm up to have them shipped to me.

1000 bucks only gets you 2 1/2 LOL


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

> Liam, nikki told me about your post. Thanks for the pity post, I guess. haha


What do you mean? I actually dig that hardscape... It's bichon frise, mon frere! The picture for my pity posts is much... much... muchhhh.... sexier.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

That looks wonderful so far! I look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

zeldar said:


> Newman, a dwarf puffer would be cool but I think they really like dense planting and this won't have hardly any plants. I think floaters wouldn't work in here because the tank is so small. The roots would hang down to far on most of them.


Good that it wont have too many plants , yes not only is the DP too big on many levels for this tank, but youre probably right about that plant thing too, they do like it all dense...still darn a river tank with a good hardscape and a bit of a planted area really could use a puffer. just reminds me of a brackish env.

Things like duckweed dont produce roots that are too long if you hate roots, but IMO frogbit with its long roots would indeed look very good around the back because it produces a very nice shallow feel, typical of a wild river bank. you could have the duckweed in between the frogbit and the majority of the duckweed would be better near the DW because it wont block the texture like the frogbit will. so makes sense to put frogbit in the back. plus shrimp love foraging through it all.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

What's BKK?


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Black King Kong shrimp!


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you again everybody!!

I think I have decided on the plants. Its going to have the dwarf hydrocotyle (lawnmarsh pennywort) only. I will plant some in the sand but the cool part will be that it will be attached to the driftwood above the water and cascade down on the outside of the tank. At least thats my vision. lol We will see if that works at all.

So may have to go co2 on this afterall.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Haha, waiting for it to warm up to have them shipped to me.
> 
> 1000 bucks only gets you 2 1/2 LOL


:0

How many are you buying?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Greg,

I may be getting rid of my paintball set up since I got a reg and tank now. Let me know if you want it for this tank.

James,

I am getting 4-6. Not sure yet.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I got it planted earlier. It didn't take to long since only one plant was used. I really only put the plants in the back half of the tank since I don't want the plants to cover the front of the wood or stones. I don't know if I will keep the plants above the surface. For one, I know they will melt since they have been submerged. So it will probably just be mush on the wood. I don't know, I'll leave it for a while and see what happens.










keep it or ditch it?









underwater view









sparse planting in the back









Speaking of the stones, I broke the last stone I got from Rod into 3 pieces and used the two smaller ones in the front of the tank. What do ya'll think?

I just hope this driftwood doesn't go through either of the 2 phases I hate with driftwood. The main one I hate is the tannins. I know some people like the tea color water look but it drives me crazy. The other is the nasty white fungus that grows on the wood in a newly set up tank. I am sure I will get at least one, if not both. lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Id keep the pennywort on top of the driftwood. I got a big patch that floats in my tank and its pretty cool. It has went from a 3" piece last summer to about 3' now.


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

I love the tank. How do you like the mr. aqua as in build quality? I'm thinking of getting one so I'm curious.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

*chad*, yea ill keep it on there for a while. Its shriveled up quite a bit but since portions are in the water, hopefully it will bounce back shortly.

thanks *whizzle*! I like the quality of the mr. aqua tank. I have seen several people complain about the seams and such but I think its fine. And you can't complain about the price tag. Although, I still like the ADA and Do Aqua tanks because of better glass clarity. The only thing I don't like on the mr. aqua tank is it has a little "border" around the front glass. Kinda hard to explain but it distorts the wood that sticks out of the water on my tank. Its similar to the effect of rounded corners on Finnex tank.


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info. I'm debating getting the 11.4 gallon or doing a diy rimless 10.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice, what are those awesome roots from on the top left of the first pic? that plant?


----------

